# Konan Vs Sakura



## OG Appachai (May 28, 2014)

Location: Vote
Distance: 15 meters
Knowledge: none 
Mindset: Bloodlust
Restrictions: Summoning, paper ocean

Scenario 2: 
summoning unrestricted and konan has paper ocean prepared


----------



## Cognitios (May 28, 2014)

Mmm
Well IMO if Sakura has poison on her she wins the first scenario.
Otherwise it's a stamina contest.

Scenario 2 Sakura wins. Paper Ocean is tanked by godslug who absorbs Sakura and tanks it for her.
Then beats Konan quite easily when she is exhausted

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Sakura doesn't have a reliable way to put Konan down other than Katsuya acid, but Konan doesn't have any way to put her down either. I'd say Konan runs out of juice first though (unless Byakugou drains Sakura too much)

In scenario 2 Konan wins, even Katsuya (the 5% Sakura can summon) isn't enough to stop its sheer size


----------



## OG Appachai (May 28, 2014)

@Cog

you believe a poison kunai can affect konan in her dance of the shinigam form?


----------



## Bonly (May 28, 2014)

No summoning means Sakura has nothing to actually hurt Konan. Only way Sakura is gonna beat Konan is if she manages to outlast Konan thus finishing her off once she's out of chakra.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 28, 2014)

Konan wins 10/10 times by suffocating or dismembering Sakura with paper stuffs; take your pick

Sc_2 Konan still wins 10/10 times - in the lake bed, the kuchiyose is pretty meaningless


----------



## Mithos (May 28, 2014)

Scenario 1: Sakura likely wins a battle of attrition. Sakura cannot harm Konan without Katsuyu's acid, and Konan cannot kill Sakura thanks to Byakugou. But with 3 years worth of chakra stored in her seal, I can't see Konan having the stamina to outlast her. 

Scenario 2: 50/50. Paper Ocean is haxx but paper bombs themselves are individually very weak and if Sakura can manage to meld into Katsuyu and channel her Byakugou chakra to Katsuyu (similar to how Tsunade did to protect the village from CST) and has Byakugou activated she might be able to survive. It's hard to call. If Sakura survives she wins; if not Konan does.


----------



## ARGUS (May 28, 2014)

Konan wins this


----------



## Thunder (May 28, 2014)

I think Sakura is above Konan at this point in manga, as far as general power-levels are concerned anyway, but this is a really, really bad match-up for Tsunade's more    incompetent (sorry, too soon) clone. Chakra-enhanced strength is   Sakura's main weapon in a fight, but she won't find much success   swinging at a bunch of paper sheets. Even if I were to rely on things   like hype here, there's very little evidence to suggest that Sakura has   been learning new Ninjutsu that aren't based solely in medical   application. And I have my doubts that poison would work on Konan if   she's dispersed into paper. Byakugō may prevent Konan from inflecting   any lasting damage on Sakura, but Konan can still suffocate Sakura by . Konan emerges the victor in this scenario.

Sakura's got access to her summon Katsuyu in the second scenario, which   is a huge plus for her. Because Konan doesn't have much to harm the  slug  with. And    is a deadly attack that will help burn up Konan's origami. Not sure  how  Sakura is suppose to escape Paper Ocean, though. Byakugō and  Katsuyu aren't sufficient enough protection against all of  those  explosions. Thus, Sakura loses the second scenario as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Sakura is stronger overall (besides paper ocean) but it's a bad match up for her


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

Konan is essentially a paper Logia. If Sakura hits her, Konan won't take any damage as long as she's attentive. I'd say it can go either way in the first scenario but with access to "Paper Ocean" in the second scenario, Konan wins. 10 minutes of continuous explosions will eventually overcome her regeneration.


----------



## Senzumaki (May 29, 2014)

Scenario 1: Sakura can outlast Konan easily
Scenario 2: Sakura wins. Katsuyu can just reverse summon Sakura out of the explosion


----------



## RedChidori (May 29, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Konan is essentially a paper Logia. If Sakura hits her, Konan won't take any damage as long as she's attentive. I'd say it can go either way in the first scenario but with access to "Paper Ocean" in the second scenario, Konan wins. 10 minutes of continuous explosions will eventually overcome her regeneration.



This. Pink-Head ain't lasting 5 seconds when the paper bombs come in .


----------



## Suit (May 29, 2014)

I hate to give Konan's opponent as the current Sakura because I honestly think current Sakura only seems to be as strong as she is due to plot-armor/plot-power. However, if it's Sakura before current Sakura... Konan decimates her, so it's not interesting lol.

Honestly, I have to agree with Katsuyu being able to "tank" the paper ocean for Sakura. However, I don't see Sakura posing enough of a threat to Konan to evoke such a powerful move.

Also, Konan is a paper logia going to be immune to pretty much any direct physical attack unless chakra = armament haki there is some way to bypass Konan's intangibility jutsu other than toad oil (or whatever it was Jiraiya used).

I'd have to say, in more scenarios than not, Konan wins.


----------



## Mithos (May 29, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I think Sakura is above Konan at this point in manga, as far as general power-levels are concerned anyway, but this is a really, really bad match-up for Tsunade's more    incompetent (sorry, too soon) clone. Chakra-enhanced strength is   Sakura's main weapon in a fight, but she won't find much success   swinging at a bunch of paper sheets. Even if I were to rely on things   like hype here, there's very little evidence to suggest that Sakura has   been learning new Ninjutsu that aren't based solely in medical   application. And I have my doubts that poison would work on Konan if   she's dispersed into paper. Byakugō may prevent Konan from inflecting   any lasting damage on Sakura, but Konan can still suffocate Sakura by . Konan emerges the victor in this scenario.
> 
> Sakura's got access to her summon Katsuyu in the second scenario, which   is a huge plus for her. Because Konan doesn't have much to harm the  slug  with. And    is a deadly attack that will help burn up Konan's origami. Not sure  how  Sakura is suppose to escape Paper Ocean, though. Byakugō and  Katsuyu aren't sufficient enough protection against all of  those  explosions. Thus, Sakura loses the second scenario as well.



Would suffication kill Sakura though? Organ failure has not affected Tsunade when she's had Byakugou active so I question whether it would Sakura. Lack of oxygen would simply start to kill cells but Byakugou creates new ones to replace them. At the very least Sakura should have time to find a way to use her chakra-enhanced strength to create a shockwave to disperse the paper. 

And trapping Sakura like a mummy is not going to be easy when Sakura can just punch or stomp the ground and send the paper scattering away in the resulting shockwave.


----------



## Thunder (May 29, 2014)

Not sure if it's just me, but NF isn't letting me quote properly for some reason.



> Would suffication kill Sakura though? Organ failure has not affected  Tsunade when she's had Byakugou active so I question whether it would  Sakura. Lack of oxygen would simply start to kill cells but Byakugou  creates new ones to replace them. At the very least Sakura should have  time to find a way to use her chakra-enhanced strength to create a  shockwave to disperse the paper.



I don't see why not. Sakura still needs to breathe like everyone else. Eventually, Sakura falls unconscious due to oxygen loss. Tsunade possesses a Senju / Uzumaki hybrid body while Sakura doesn't, so I wouldn't give Sakura the same resilience feats as her mentor. Furthermore, Konan can mix explosive notes in with the paper as a precaution. 

And I don't buy this shockwave working. Because the paper isn't just sticking to Sakura's body, but Konan is keeping them in place with her chakra. Konan maintained Paper Ocean's shape despite all of those explosions going off while also holding back millions of gallons of water. 



> And trapping Sakura like a mummy is not going to be easy when Sakura can  just punch or stomp the ground and send the paper scattering away in  the resulting shockwave.



Well, presumably Konan would wait for an opportune moment to do so. Konan can distract Sakura with  and whatnot.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 29, 2014)

Sakura's strength can be rendered largely ineffective by Konan's ability to split into sheets of paper, but there are several things to consider before we can draw the conclusion that she would _never_ hit her. 

Firstly, Konan has no knowledge of Sakura at all whatsoever, meaning she doesn't know of Sakura's monstrous strength. When Sakura charges at Konan she will quickly be able to assess that Sakura is the close combat type, and dividing into sheets of paper will mean her attempt to punch her will be made all but worthless. _However_, when Konan charges at Sakura in retaliation, as she often does in combat situations [1] [2] she leaves an opening for Sakura to strike her, as part of her body still remains intact. Given that they are fighting on a water field, Sakura can't use smashy smashy tactics, and so Konan will have no prior way of knowing the lethality of being hit by one of her strikes. Konan's reaction speed is nothing special either, and at this point it is safe to assume Sakura's taijutsu skill is a lot better. I'm not sure if she could dodge or divide her intact body part quick enough to escape the impact of Sakura's blow. 

However, even assuming she _does_ manage to do so, I'm not convinced that Konan can put Sakura down. People are saying that she can completely bind Sakura in sheets of paper to suffocate her, but I have difficulty believing that will actually work. Firstly, the only people Konan has successfully used that strategy on have been unsuspecting fodders who either let their guards down or had probably been beaten into submission first. [1] [2] Sakura is neither a fodder or someone whose going to let her guard down against an Akatsuki. She's also got decent speed and above average evasive ability, I'm sure she will avoid being fully encased in paper. 

If Konan fires projectile weapons at her, she can dodge _just as Jiraiya did_. Even when scratched and sliced up repeatedly, base Sakura can move around and fight just fine (as she did during the Sasori fight). Now that she has Byakugou, the chances of Konan's paper slowing her down at all is pretty much zero. In fact, Sakura was capable of tanking an explosive tag at close range without healing herself at all, and still continued fighting for a prolonged period of time. With Byakugou on top of her already existing resilience, Konan's paper tags won't be able to do a whole lot either.

Eventually Konan is going to have to start attacking Sakura in close range, and during one of those attempts she's going to get hit. So Sakura should win scenario one.

In scenario two things become more complicated. Konan's Paper Ocean Technique will give Sakura difficulties - summoning Katsuyu to protect herself isn't very IC given that she's only summoned the slug a couple of times, and in both instances she used her for healing purposes rather than defensive ones. However, given that not _all_ of the explosives will hit her and that she will be constantly regenerating with Byakugou, I think she'll survive regardless. 

Unfortunately, the problem doesn't lie in her ability to survive the blast,  but rather in actually being able to stay conscious throughout the technique's duration. Unlike Tsunade, she doesn't possess the same impressive pain threshold and the huge life force that allows her to remain conscious when sustaining big damage. I think she'll fall unconscious while the explosions barrage her, and as a result her Byakugou will deactivate, effectively killing her.

So Konan wins scenario two. (and wow I didn't mean to make this post so long )​​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Guybot2 (May 29, 2014)

lol can sakura survived maiming to the head? 
if she cant.. then konan have it in the bag.. 

she can just send papers surround her and engulf her then she can make paper spear and maim her in the head.. Game over.. or if she want to be brutal,, have exploding papers go inside sakura and blew her up from inside out.. She cant survive that..  sakura strike me as a screamer.. LOL 

the papers she can make is alot.. she dont really need paper ocean.. 

She can control papers from distance away.. .

nobody noticed that lake was just papers untill she activate her jutsu.. lol she can camouflage her papers to match  the surroundings.. tobi didnt even notice papers was there in the water.. her strategies  is no joke.. she is pretty smart.. i think she can figure ways to kill sakura.. 

can sakura survived the clash with aburame clan? i doubt it.. Konan's clone fought the Aburame clan and leave away scot-free. Aburame clan couldnt do anything against her clone.. what make you think aburame clan can do anything against a woman who push tobi to the point he used his lolhax jutsu to escape death... lol


----------



## Krippy (May 31, 2014)

Konan wins easily both scenarios. She either suffocates her or blows her to shit. 

Mid diff.


----------



## Hiromi Yuno (Sep 14, 2016)

*Konan* takes this one.

Sakura is smart.She isn't going to go around punching pieces of paper one by one.Not to mention Konan can *fly*.Sakura doesn't have any long ranged attacks as far as I know.So punching the ground would be out too.Unlike most other enemies, Konan can *suffocate *Sakura.She won't be doing any physical damage, which means Sakura cannot heal.


For the second scenario, Katsuyu's acid would be of help.But I believe Konan can dodge them by turning into pieces of paper.So Katsuyu own't be of much use.The paper ocean almost killed *Obito*.I don't think 600 billion paper bombs wouldn't do _no damage_...

*Konan* wins both. 

But in terms of overall, Sakura is still stronger than Konan.But like I mentioned, Konan has an advantage over Sakura.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Sep 14, 2016)

Konan can smother sakura in explosive tags like she did to that person Jiraiya was using to inflitrate pain's village.


----------

